# Paphs from Orchis?



## orchideya (Feb 16, 2014)

Orchis Floriculturing is coming to our Montreal show in March and I just received their price lists for preordering. I used to buy phals from them but this time among the lists there is one file with paphiopedilums and the prices seem to be very good. 
Did anybody ever ordered paphs from them, I am looking for feedback.
Thanks!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 16, 2014)

I have no idea...but I might be placing an order. hee hee


----------



## orchideya (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I guess we will be the first ones to try.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven't received any response from them, so I'm not sure what's going on. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## orchideya (Feb 19, 2014)

I tried to order on 16th Feb and here is what I got back:

"...Good day to you. Thank you for the order.
I am not sure if all of the Paphs are available. Will get back to you as soon as I have confirmation from the grower. I will away from office from Feb. 17 through Feb. 26. While I am away, may not able to reply/check email frequently, hope you can understand. ..."

So, maybe you will get response after 26th. If you are looking for price lists - I can forward files to you.


----------

